# Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

Nach vielen positiven Erfahrungen mit Produkten dieser Firma habe ich jetzt Probleme mit einer Rutenserie wo eindeutig ein Serienfehler vorliegt. Nun bin ich ja gerade im hochpreisigen Bereich gewöhnt das der Hersteller bemüht ist Probleme zur Zufriedenheit aus der Welt zu schaffen. 

NICHT SO BEI SHIMANO!!!

Bei Anrufen wird man schon in der Telefonzentrale abserviert, e-mail Adressen für den Kundenverkehr gibt es offensichtlich nicht und freigemachte, eingesendete Pakete werden nichtmal angenommen. Es wäre ja möglich das da Arbeit drin steckt. Was denken sich diese Typen eigendlich? Beziehungsweise wofür halten sie sich? Kundenservice scheint denen völlig fremd zu sein...

Ich habe heute zumindest erstmal den Newsletter von denen abbestellt, solange das nicht geklärt ist sehen die keinen Cent mehr von mir...

Als persönlichen Vergleich habe ich einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall bei einer teuren DAIWA-Rolle. Da habe ich angerufen, konnte gleich mit dem Vertriebsleiter sprechen und das Problem wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus der Welt geschafft. So muß es laufen...

Habt Ihr auch schonmal Probleme mit offensichtlichen Serienfehlern (speziell mit einem seitens des Herstellers extrem zu hoch angegebenen Wurfgewichtes) gehabt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Welche Rutenserie ist das?


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch schonmal Probleme mit offensichtlichen Serienfehlern (speziell mit einem seitens des Herstellers extrem zu hoch angegebenen Wurfgewichtes) gehabt?


Mit Serienfehlern nicht, aber habe mit *PURE FiSHiNG* gute Erfahrungen gemacht, in Bezug auf Support, Umtauschen, Einschicken, etc.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Nach vielen positiven Erfahrungen mit Produkten dieser Firma habe ich jetzt Probleme mit einer Rutenserie wo eindeutig ein Serienfehler vorliegt. Nun bin ich ja gerade im hochpreisigen Bereich gewöhnt das der Hersteller bemüht ist Probleme zur Zufriedenheit aus der Welt zu schaffen.
> 
> NICHT SO BEI SHIMANO!!!
> 
> ...



Mach es einfach über deinen Händler bei dem du die Rute gekauft hast und es gibt keine Probleme!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Ich denke, dass sie in der Tat kein Interesse daran haben sich mit Endverbrauchern/Endkunden abzugeben, weil sie von der Firmenphilosophie her auf das Subsidiaritätsprinzip setzen. Sprich das Problem soll erst versucht, im kleinen Kreis gelöst zu werden und wenn das nicht gelingt, setzt die Nachrangigkeit ein.
Für die Praxis heißt das, dass Mister Endkunde seinen Hintern zu einem offiziellen Shimanoangelgeräteverticker bewegen soll, der wiederrum sich mit der Vertretung von Shimano auseinandersetzt, falls er das Problem nicht sofort aus der Welt schaffen kann. Können die, das Problem des Kunden nicht lösen, geht die Sache innerhalb von Shimano eine Stufe höher.
Das Ganze macht Sinn, wenn es vernünftig funktioniert, weil man sich nicht direkt mit jedem Hans Wurst, wegen jedem Mist rumschlagen muss, den der Angelgeräteverkäufer für den Kunden hätte aus der Welt schaffen können.
So ein direkter Kundensupport ist nämlich nicht gerade billig zu unterhalten und die Kunden kommen mit Sachen, die sind dämlicher als die dümmsten Fragen hier im Anglerboard.
Damit meine ich solche Fragen, die sich der Fragende nach wenigen Minuten selbst beantwortet, wenn er ernsthaft beginnt nachzudenken.


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Welche Rutenserie ist das?


 
Im konkreten Fall die Beastmaster S.T.C. Serie. Ich habe aus dieser Serie 7 oder 8 Ruten. Bis auf die bemängelte keine Probleme. Die angegebenen Wurfgewichte sind durchaus realistisch (ich will mich jetzt nicht um +/- 10g streiten), aber die Multifeeder ist mit 70g angegeben und hat allerhöchstens 20g. Also eindeutig ein Konstruktionsfehler...


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Mach es einfach über deinen Händler bei dem du die Rute gekauft hast und es gibt keine Probleme!


 
Toll, der schickt die ein und sie wird gegen eine gleiche getauscht. Damit ist das Problem aber eben nicht vom Tisch da offensichtlich ein Serienfehler vorliegt...


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sie in der Tat kein Interesse daran haben sich mit Endverbrauchern/Endkunden abzugeben, weil sie von der Firmenphilosophie her auf das Subsidiaritätsprinzip setzen. Sprich das Problem soll erst versucht, im kleinen Kreis gelöst zu werden und wenn das nicht gelingt, setzt die Nachrangigkeit ein.
> Für die Praxis heißt das, dass Mister Endkunde seinen Hintern zu einem offiziellen Shimanoangelgeräteverticker bewegen soll, der wiederrum sich mit der Vertretung von Shimano auseinandersetzt, falls er das Problem nicht sofort aus der Welt schaffen kann. Können die, das Problem des Kunden nicht lösen, geht die Sache innerhalb von Shimano eine Stufe höher.
> Das Ganze macht Sinn, wenn es vernünftig funktioniert, weil man sich nicht direkt mit jedem Hans Wurst, wegen jedem Mist rumschlagen muss, den der Angelgeräteverkäufer für den Kunden hätte aus der Welt schaffen können.
> So ein direkter Kundensupport ist nämlich nicht gerade billig zu unterhalten und die Kunden kommen mit Sachen, die sind dämlicher als die dümmsten Fragen hier im Anglerboard.
> Damit meine ich solche Fragen, die sich der Fragende nach wenigen Minuten selbst beantwortet, wenn er ernsthaft beginnt nachzudenken.


 
Alles richtig, bei "normalen" Fehlern wie mal nem schief gesetzen Rutenring o.ä. ist das alles richtig das das über den Händler laufen sollte. Aber hier handelt es sich um einen Konstruktionsfehler der durch reparieren/umtauschen einfach nicht zu beheben ist...

Kann alles mal vorkommen, auch bei den besten Firmen. Nur wie dann mit Kunden umgegangen wird ist unter aller Sau...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

*Ja,zu deiner Frage !!!!*
*Bei dem Service muß Shimano Angst vor jedem*
*Kunden haben. #q*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Lehnst dich ganz schön weit aus den Fenster. Ich hoffe für dich das du den Serienfehler beweisen kannst da es ansonsten recht teuer für dich werden könnte. Sowas kann man auch Rufschädigung nennen was du hier betreibst. 

Wenn ich Probleme mit ner Rute habe (egal welcher Hersteller) dann ist mein erster Weg zum Dealer und nicht zum Hersteller. Wenn ich Gammelfleisch kaufe gehe ich auch nicht zum Bauern und beschwere mich dort :m


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Lehnst dich ganz schön weit aus den Fenster. Ich hoffe für dich das du den Serienfehler beweisen kannst da es ansonsten recht teuer für dich werden könnte. Sowas kann man auch Rufschädigung nennen was du hier betreibst.


 
Gib mir eine andere Umschreibung dafür: alles Ruten gleiche Serie/Modelljahr usw.:

Rute A WG 40g kann ich 40g werfen, auch wenn es schon so ziemlich die Grenze ist

Rute B WG 70g bricht bereits bei 40g glatt durch. gleiche "Zweitrute" genauso mit 40g überfordert

Mir geht es auch nicht darum irgendwen zu schaden (schließlich habe ich von Shimano noch viele andere Ruten mit denen ich vollkommen zufrieden bin), sondern frage nur ob es jemandem auch schon so ergangen ist und wie die Sache gelöst werden konnte...


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht darum irgendwen zu schaden (schließlich habe ich von Shimano noch viele andere Ruten mit denen ich vollkommen zufrieden bin), *sondern frage nur ob es jemandem auch schon so ergangen ist* und wie die Sache gelöst werden konnte...



Wenn`s ein Serienfehler ist, wird Shimano die Ruten mit Sicherheit zurück rufen. Da brauchst du doch hier nicht mehr Fragen ob einen anderen das schon passiert ist. Wenn nicht, wirds wohl demnächst passieren sollte Shimano nicht rechtzeitig eine Rückrufaktion für diese Serie starten.

Wie gesagt, hoffe für dich das du alles beweisen kannst.

Einen Sereinfehler zu unterstellen kann wirklich teuer werden. Glaub nämlich kaum das nun noch einer aus der besagten Serie eine Rute kaufen wird wenn er dies hier gelesen hat.

Kenn da einen aus den AB den gings mal ähnlich... der mußte ganz schön Kohle abdrücken.


----------



## powerpauer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hallo 

Also ich persönlich las mich nicht mier von shimano auf dem arm nehmen, nicht nur das servic ist zum :vauch die Preise haben kräftig zugenommen alleine in diesem Jahr hat Shimano 3 mal die preise  aufsteigen lassen :m hat mir auch der Händler bestätigt |gr:

also ich kaufe zu zeit keine Produkte von Shimano, so gewinnt das Shimano keine Kunden so verliert Mann Kunden.

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn`s ein Serienfehler ist, wird Shimano die Ruten mit Sicherheit zurück rufen. Da brauchst du doch hier nicht mehr Fragen ob einen anderen das schon passiert ist. Wenn nicht, wirds wohl demnächst passieren sollte Shimano nicht rechtzeitig eine Rückrufaktion für diese Serie starten.


 
Sagen wirs mal so: die Spinnruten (die ich selber habe und mit denen ich völlig zufrieden bin) sind aktuell noch im Programm, die Feeder konnte ich irgendwie zumindest in den Katalogen 2009/2010 nicht finden. Und da es diese spezielle Rute nicht mehr gibt kann ich somit auch den Abverkauf nicht stören. Zumindest für mich ist klar warum diese Rute nicht mehr erhältlich ist... 



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hoffe für dich das du alles beweisen kannst.


 
kann ich, keine Sorge. Mich ärgert ja nicht unbedingt das die Ruten ein Schuß in den Ofen sind, sondern vielmehr das es dem Hersteller offensichtlich egal ist was der Kunde draußen denkt...
Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal per FAX an Shimano gewendet, das können sie ja nicht einfach zurückgehen lassen . Bin mal gespannt ob da überhaupt eine Antwort kommt....


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> ...die Feeder konnte ich irgendwie zumindest in den Katalogen 2009/2010 nicht finden. Und da es diese spezielle Rute nicht mehr gibt kann ich somit auch den Abverkauf nicht stören. Zumindest für mich ist klar warum diese Rute nicht mehr erhältlich ist...



Das die Rute nicht mehr im aktuellen Katalog ist bedeutet doch noch lange nicht das es die Ruten nicht doch noch beim Tackeldealer gibt!!! Nicht jeder kauft im I-Net ein.

Wie schon gesagt, ich würde in deiner Stelle bisschen vorsichtiger mit solchen Behautungen sein.


----------



## Jemir (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kauft im I-Net ein.


 
Hm, mag sein, in einer Gegend wo die Händler gute Preise und vor allem auch die Ware vorrätig haben ist das sicherlich richtig. Ich habe das Zeugs übrigens bei einem der offiziellen Stützpunkthändler gekauft und nicht bei irgendeinem Wald und Wiesenhändler. Wenn ich bei mir hier z.B. eine teure Rute im Laden kaufen will, dann nur gegen Auftrag und Anzahlung. Heist auf gut Deutsch: blind kaufen, Abnahmepflicht und meist noch zu hohe Preise. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein...


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei mir hier z.B. eine teure Rute im Laden kaufen will, dann nur gegen Auftrag und Anzahlung. Heist auf gut Deutsch: blind kaufen, Abnahmepflicht und meist noch zu hohe Preise. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein...



Sch.... Laden würd ich sagen.
Es gibt genügend Händler die dir mit sicherheit ein 14 tägiges Umtauschrecht einräumen würden, gerade bei hochwertigen Ruten.


----------



## Novice (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich würde in deiner Stelle bisschen vorsichtiger mit solchen Behautungen sein.


 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde diese lächerliche Drohkulisse gegen User dieses Forums weglassen. 

Er berichtet hier von seinen Erfahrungen mit einer Firma, hat schon einiges an Zeit und Geld investiert um diese Firma mit den Erfahrungen zu konfrontieren und teilt hier seine Erlebnisse mit. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder widerlegt seine Vermutungen zu einem Fehler in der Produktionscharge.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Novice schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde diese lächerliche Drohkulisse gegen User dieses Forums weglassen.



Hoffe ja das du auch den ähnlichen Fall hier aus den AB kennst wo ein User einige 1000 Talers abdrücken mußte wegen Rufschädigung. Ging auch um Shimano-Produkte....


----------



## Novice (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hallo Klaus.

Den Fall kenne ich leider nicht. Würde mich aber interessieren. Insbesondere 
1. Der konkrete Vorwurf (wie juristisch formuliert?)
2. Die Zusammnesetzung der Zahlung
3. Wurde hier auf eine Abmahnung gezahlt oder widersprochen? Wurde geklagt? Welcher RA hat die Klage aufgenommen für den Beklagten? Mir würde auch das AZ und das zuständige Gericht in diesem Fall reichen. 

Gruß
Murat


----------



## Klaus S. (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hast ne PN....


----------



## Tewi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

bin auch interessiert!!!!! danke.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

mich auch !!
die auskunft muss nicht so genau sein , aber wieviel gezahlt wurde und den vorwurf gegen shimano würde mich auch interessieren
danke


----------



## Pikepauly (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@Jemir

Ich hoffe das es mir nicht als Arroganz ausgelegt wird, aber wie kommst Du darauf das die Beastmaster Serie hochpreisig ist? Wen ich mir mal einfach son Online-Shop mit Shim. Ruten anschaue ist das die untere Mittelklasse in deren Range. Wenn ein Unternehmen wie Shimano das im deutschsprachigen Raum Millionen von Produkten pro Jahr verkauft sich um End- bzw. Privatkunden kümmern will, bräuchten die Hunderte von Leuten dafür.
Da sie das anscheinend nicht wollen/können bist Du bei Deinem Händler schon richtig aufgehoben. 
Wenn es bei Daiwa  wirklich so ist  wie Du es schilderst ,daß sich der Vertriebsleiter mit Privatkunden beschäftigt sollte er sich eigentlich fragen ob er in seiner Arbeitszeit nicht was Sinnvolles machen könnte statt sich mit so einem Kleinkram zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (8. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Gib mir eine andere Umschreibung dafür: alles Ruten gleiche Serie/Modelljahr usw.:
> 
> Rute A WG 40g kann ich 40g werfen, auch wenn es schon so ziemlich die Grenze ist
> 
> ...


 
Meine Speedmaster hat ein WG von 50-100gr. Und verträgt auch nur maximal 50 WG.

Das ist eben so. Manche Ruten sind weicher mache härter. Das hat nix mit einem Serienfehler tun.#q#q#q:v


----------



## rhinefisher (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hi! Ich persönlich glaube nicht, daß Shimano angst vor Kunden hat.
Kunden sind denen völlig schnuppi...!
Und das tatsächlich auch bei höchstpreisigen Produkten.
Ich kenne keine andere Firma die mir so borniert erscheint.. .
Trotzdem kaufe ich auch weiterhin deren Rollen, da mir Daiwa noch viel suspekter ist, seit der Sache mit dem Kartellamt, und ich keine Alternative kenne.
Wenn ich ne beschädigte Shimano habe, wandert die in die Tonne - den Ärger erspare ich mir einfach. Zum Glück passiert das ja nur selten.. .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Naja, da geht ja mal wieder ordentlich was  durcheinander.

Zuerstmal:
Das Wurfgewicht ist und war noch nie ne zugesicherte Eigenschaft, sondern immer nur ne Empfehlung (wenn man sieht wie mancher Angler mit seinen Ruten umgeht würd ich das auch nicht anders machen)...

Es gibt bis heute auch keine einzige vernünftige Meßmaßnahme, an Hand derer man ein Wurfgewicht ermitteln könnte bzw. die Industrie konnte (wollte) sich bis dato nicht dazu durchringen, dazu eine einheitliche Methode zu verwenden ..

Die WG - Ermittlung ist immer eher schätzen denn ermitteln...


Und bei Reklamationen grundsätzlich:
Ist immer der Händler, bei dem man etwas gekauft hat, der erste Ansprechpartner, nie der Hersteller/Importeur.

Wenn ein VW kaputt ist, geht man auch nicht nach Wolfsburg in die Konzernzentrale, sondern zum Händler, von dem man den Wagen hat...


Und nicht zuletzt:
Der "Kunde" eines Importeurs/Großhändlers ist der Einzelhändler, nicht der Endkunde...


Manchmal wundert es mich schon, was manche für Vorstellungen haben..............


----------



## TRANSformator (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da geht ja mal wieder ordentlich was  durcheinander.
> 
> ..........................................
> 
> ...



Genau das ist nicht richtig, habe die letzten Jahre einen VW gefahren und stand als Privatmann und Endkunde sehr wohl mit Wolfsburg in Kontakt. Ist dort gängige Praxis.
Sicher geht auch da in der Regel der erste Weg zum Händler, dort zeigt sich dann, ob man dort bereits eine Lösung finden kann oder ob man sich direkt an VW wendet. Dieses direkte Kontaktieren von Wolfsburg bei Kulanzfällen oder nicht vorhandenen Leistungen kann direkt über den Händler passieren oder eben privat. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es oftmals viel schneller und effektiver geht, wenn man sich persönlich an VW wendet. Das ist von VW nach eigener Aussage auch durchaus gewünscht und wird durch eine groß aufgezogene Hotline realisiert. Übrigens ist das eine der wenigen wirklich guten, schnellen und konstruktiven Hotlines, die ich kenne. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel.

Ansonsten spricht Einiges hier im Thread mal wieder Bände, mehr sag ich dazu lieber nicht.....sonst fällt später wieder etwas der Zensur zum Opfer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



> Sicher geht auch da in der Regel der erste Weg zum Händler, dort zeigt sich dann, ob man dort bereits eine Lösung finden kann oder ob man sich direkt an VW wendet.


Sag ich doch...

Und dazu schreibst Du ja selber, dass das bei VW eher die Ausnahme von der Regel ist (habe ich wohl mit VW ein schlechtes Beisppiel gewählt....):


> Übrigens ist das eine der wenigen wirklich guten, schnellen und konstruktiven Hotlines, die ich kenne. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel.


----------



## gufipanscher (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Wenn du mit solchen Anliegen direkten Kontakt zum Hersteller suchst, würd ich versuchen den shimano/purefishing - Außendienstler deines Händlers zu kontaktieren.

Auch dein Händler hat keinen direkten Draht in die Entwicklung, sondern geht genauso vor.

Aber lass es in deinem Fall doch einfach gut sein. Deine gebrochene Rute hast du sicherlich "normal" reklamiert und gut is.
Wenn da von der Serie mehr zurückkommen, werden die sich schon ihren Teil denken und das Teil entweder vom Markt nehmen oder irgendwelche Modifikationen vornehmen, was ich mir in der Preisklasse weniger vorstellen kann.
Ob Seido, Beastmaster oder Technium, die Serien sind für Normalangler gebaut und erst bei TwinPower, Lesath und Stella werden die hellhörig.
In so einer Beastmaster wird nicht viel Entwicklung stecken. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die da recht viel Praxiserfahrung einfließen lassen, sondern einfach ihre Flagschiffe mit billigeren Komponenten Nachbauen.
Berwährt sich was nicht, fliegts in dem Segment einfach raus.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Servus. Ich hab mit Shimano nur schlechte Erfahrung wenns um Service geht. Ein gbrochene Kurbel an einer Baitrunner(Ok War selber schuld) nur dann nach sechs Monaten immer noch keine neue Kurbel. Für ne Ersatzspule 20Euro verlangen ist auch nicht schlecht. Mein Händler selbst sagte auch Shimnao hat gute Sachen nur wenns kaputt geht hat man Probleme mit dem Service. Hingegen eine Billige Cormoranrolle tauscht er sofort aus weil da gabs noch nie Probleme Cormoran rapariert nicht mal die geben sofort ne neue her. Ich habe mittlerweile von Shimano nur mehr 2 alte Rollen und kauf von denen auch nichts mehr.
MfG
LEnzi


----------



## TRANSformator (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch...



Bei Dingen, die durch den Händler aber eben nicht behoben werden können, ist der Hersteller der richtige Ansprechpartner.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dazu schreibst Du ja selber, dass das bei VW eher die Ausnahme von der Regel ist (habe ich wohl mit VW ein schlechtes Beisppiel gewählt....):



Das hast du falsch verstanden. Die Ausnahmen von der Regel treten bei der Hotline in Form von einer selten auftretenden Wartezeit in der Warteschleife oder einem evtl unfreundlichen Telefonisten etc auf. Wie gesgat waren das aber Ausnahmen, deswegen werte ich diese Hotline als einer der wenigen guten. So war das gemeint.

Gruß


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

bei shimano läuft nun mal alles über den händler, das ist deren vertriebsstruktur und firmenphilosophie oder wie auch immer man das nennen will.
und hier gibts eben auch wie überall "gute und schlechte".
soll heißen es gibt auch händler die haben auch die reparaturen und reklamationen bei shimano im griff.
hab bei meinem händler auch schon ne rolle abgegeben(außerhalb der garantie),nach nicht mal 14 tagen hatte ich sie repariert wieder und gekostet hat es nix.
positiv und negativbeispiele wird es immer und überall geben.
wobei die negativen immer mehr(zahlenmäßig) veröffentlicht werden als die positiven.
jeder postet nun mal nicht wenn etwas geklappt hat(nicht nur bei shimano), aber wenn mal was schiefläuft kommen die aüßerungen dazu eben öfter.und das ist nicht nur bei shimano so.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bei Dingen, die durch den Händler aber eben nicht behoben werden können, ist der Hersteller der richtige Ansprechpartner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier trennt sich wieder die spreu vom weizen.
der händler arbeitet mit dem hersteller zusammen warum sollte er seine arbeit schlechter machen als der endkunde(wenn dieser sich dann direkt an den hersteller wendet)?
die händler könnten schon alle probleme klären, nur manche wollen und manche wollen weniger.

antonio


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hoffe ja das du auch den ähnlichen Fall hier aus den AB kennst wo ein User einige 1000 Talers abdrücken mußte wegen Rufschädigung. Ging auch um Shimano-Produkte....



Spricht ja nicht unbedingt für Shimano, oder?

Auch sehr interesserant die These, dass Hersteller Mitarbeiter abstellen, die gezielt Foren nach Negativkritik durchforsten um die Autoren mundtot zu kriegen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema, wenn ein Hersteller eine Wurfgewichtsempfehlung auf seine Ruten schreibt, so müssen diese den Fähigkeiten der Rute entsprechen, d.h. unter normalen Angelbedingungen, darf die Rute beim Auswurf mit dem Maximalgewicht nicht brechen.

Ich kann doch nicht 70gr. raufschreiben und wenn jemand mit 40gr. voll durchzieht, zerreisst es die Rute - Sowas sollte wirklich nicht sein.

Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch keinen Service-Fall mit Shimano - Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## taxel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Spricht ja nicht unbedingt für Shimano, oder?
> 
> Auch sehr interesserant die These, dass Hersteller Mitarbeiter abstellen, die gezielt Foren nach Negativkritik durchforsten um die Autoren mundtot zu kriegen...



|uhoh: Wo steht denn so was? Ich kenne den Fall nicht, aber wenn jemand falsche Infos verbreitet und einen anderen damit schädigt, dann soll er für den Schaden zahlen. Über die Zahlung entscheidet ein Richter nachdem er alle Beteiligten gehört hat.

Das hat also mit "mundtot machen" nix zu tun.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Mensch Axel, Du weisst doch von wem es kommt: Shimano = Böse...

Der Vertriebsweg ist nun einmal klar, Vertragspartner sind Endkunde - Einzelhändler und Einzelhändler - Großhandel (Hersteller). Somit ist auch klar wer sich an wen zu wenden hat. Alles andere ist Kulanz und sicher nett, aber man stelle sich mal vor jeder wendet sich direkt an die Hersteller (mit allen Kleinigkeiten, Fragen, ungerechtfertigten Reklamationen, Dingen die der Verkäufer zu vertreten hat etc) - der Aufwand wäre für die vergleichsweise billigen Artikel um die es hier geht doch garnicht zu bezahlen. 

Natürlich wäre es gut wenn sich Shimano drum kümmern würde, wer ein bisschen nachdenkt sollte aber zumindest nachvollziehen können warum sie es eben doch nicht tun.


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Spricht ja nicht unbedingt für Shimano, oder?



Ging um Shimano-Produkte und nicht um Shimano selbst!! Ist ein großer Unterschied... oder??


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema, wenn ein Hersteller eine Wurfgewichtsempfehlung auf seine Ruten schreibt, so müssen diese den Fähigkeiten der Rute entsprechen, d.h. unter normalen Angelbedingungen, darf die Rute beim Auswurf mit dem Maximalgewicht nicht brechen.
> 
> Ich kann doch nicht 70gr. raufschreiben und wenn jemand mit 40gr. voll durchzieht, zerreisst es die Rute - Sowas sollte wirklich nicht sein.


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch, wobei ich nicht mal voll durchgezogen, sondern so vorsichtig wie noch nie geworfen habe. Eben weil mir die ganze Sache vorher her schon ziemlich "komisch" aussah. Voll Durchziehen würde ich bei der Rute mit maximal 20g.....


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ging um Shimano-Produkte und nicht um Shimano selbst!! Ist ein großer Unterschied... oder??



Dann erläutere mir den Unterschied mal genauer?


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

kleines Update: auf das FAX kam nun endlich mal eine Reaktion. Die Ruten sollen nun nochmal eingeschickt werden und sie wollen den Fall prüfen. Soweit sogut, ich werde vom hoffendlich zufriedenstellenden Ausgang berichten. 

Was mich allerdings wundert ist die Tatsache das sie offensichtlich ihre eigenen Produkte nicht kennen, da es diese Rute garnicht geben dürfte ?!?!?!?;+


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Dann erläutere mir den Unterschied mal genauer?



Wenn z.B. ein Händler gefälschte Shimano Artikel verkaufen soll dann wird nicht Shimano wegen Rufmord klagen sondern der Händler. 
Also gehts um Artikel von Shimano aber nicht um Shimano selbst...
Verstanden??


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch, wobei ich nicht mal voll durchgezogen, sondern so vorsichtig wie noch nie geworfen habe. Eben weil mir die ganze Sache vorher her schon ziemlich "komisch" aussah. Voll Durchziehen würde ich bei der Rute mit maximal 20g.....



das ist richtig deswegen hat man ja nicht nur den umtausch sondern auch ein rücktrittsrecht vom kaufvertrag wenn das produkt nicht die zugesicherten eigenschaften hat.
da ist dann der händler zuständig und nicht der hersteller.

antonio


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. ein Händler gefälschte Shimano Artikel verkaufen soll dann wird nicht Shimano wegen Rufmord klagen sondern der Händler.
> Also gehts um Artikel von Shimano aber nicht um Shimano selbst...
> Verstanden??



....und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?

Wenn ein Hersteller Autoren aufgrund von kritischer Bewertungen seiner Produkte wg. Rufmord verklagt, dann wirft das ganz gewiss kein gutes Licht auf den HERSTELLER und nicht das Produkt. |uhoh:
(seitens des Autors auf das Produkt - Und bezogen auf das Verhalten Shimanos auf sich selbst )

Den von dir zitierten Inhalt verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, entweder liegt es an mangelnden Deutschkenntnissen oder am Schreibstil - Evtl. solltest du deine vorig getätigte Aussage genauer erläutern.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. ein Händler gefälschte Shimano Artikel verkaufen soll dann wird nicht Shimano wegen Rufmord klagen sondern der Händler.
> Also gehts um Artikel von Shimano aber nicht um Shimano selbst...
> Verstanden??



das mußt du noch mal sortieren.

antonio


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich hab mit Shimano nur schlechte Erfahrung wenns um Service geht. Ein gbrochene Kurbel an einer Baitrunner(Ok War selber schuld) nur dann nach sechs Monaten immer noch keine neue Kurbel. Für ne Ersatzspule 20Euro verlangen ist auch nicht schlecht. Mein Händler selbst sagte auch Shimnao hat gute Sachen nur wenns kaputt geht hat man Probleme mit dem Service.



Hi Lenzi

Sorry aber dann hast du schlicht den falschen Händler 

Hatte mal ein Problem mit meiner TPFA ....nach 3 Wochen hatte ich ein kostengünstiges Ersatzteil wobei ich im Vorfeld dachte "die Rolle ist hin"

Eingebaut hab ichs dann selber, wäre aber seitens des Händlers der gleichzeitig Servicepartner ist von Shimano auch kein Problem gewesen.
Lob an Shimano und Spezie in MD #6


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hi Lenzi
> 
> Sorry aber dann hast du schlicht den falschen Händler
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

wie schon oft gesagt es liegt viel am händler, wie er sich für seine kunden einsetzt.

antonio


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Wenn der Kunde XY behauptet beim Händler XX gibts Plagiate von Shimano zu kaufen dann wird nicht Shimano den Kunden XY verklagen sondern der Händler XX.

Ergo... es geht um Shimao-Produkte aber nicht um Shimano selbst. Der Kunde XY hätte ja auch behaupten können die Ware von DAM sind Plagiate und dann würde trotzdem der Händler klagen und nicht der Hersteller. 

Hier wird nun behauptet das die Ruten einen Konstruktionsfehler haben und da wird dann sicherlich nicht der Händler auf Unterlassung klagen sondern der Hersteller (eben Shimano).

Hier mal ein Beispiel...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1043379#post1043379


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist richtig deswegen hat man ja nicht nur den umtausch sondern auch ein rücktrittsrecht vom kaufvertrag wenn das produkt nicht die zugesicherten eigenschaften hat.
> da ist dann der händler zuständig und nicht der hersteller.
> 
> antonio


 
Ich will nicht zurücktreten sondern Material haben welches die zugesicherten Eigenschaften erfüllt. Dazu habe ich es ja gekauft. Klar könnte ich den Händler in Haftung nehmen, nur der kann ja nun wirklich nichts dafür. Und mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir das da der Hersteller am Zug ist, da er durch die Beschriftung der Ware mit technischen Daten diese ja auch zusichert. Schon alleine des guten Rufes wegen...
Mal ganz davon abgesehen wäre eine eine Direkteinsendung mit weniger Gesamtkosten (2mal Porto fällt weg) und kürzeren Bearbeitungszeiten verbunden. Bei anderen Firmen geht es ja auch...


----------



## taxel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Khaane schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ein Hersteller Autoren aufgrund von kritischer Bewertungen seiner Produkte wg. Rufmord verklagt, dann wirft das ganz gewiss kein gutes Licht auf den HERSTELLER und nicht das Produkt. |uhoh:
> (seitens des Autors auf das Produkt - Und bezogen auf das Verhalten Shimanos auf sich selbst )



Nur mal das ich es richtig verstanden habe: Herr Angler behauptet über Herrn Rollenhersteller, dessen Rollen wären Müll. Herr Rollenhersteller ist nicht der Meinung und wehrt sich juristisch. Das Gericht gibt Herrn Rollenhersteller Recht und verurteilt Herrn Angler. 

Dann hat deiner Meinung nach Herr Rollenhersteller ein Problem, weil er sich gewehrt hat? Was hätte er denn tun sollen? 

Falls das Gericht dem Herrn Angler recht gegeben hätte, sähe das natürlich anders aus. Dann stünde Herr Rollenhersteller ganz schön dumm da.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Ich will nicht zurücktreten sondern Material haben welches die zugesicherten Eigenschaften erfüllt. Dazu habe ich es ja gekauft. Klar könnte ich den Händler in Haftung nehmen, nur der kann ja nun wirklich nichts dafür. Und mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir das da der Hersteller am Zug ist, da er durch die Beschriftung der Ware mit technischen Daten diese ja auch zusichert. Schon alleine des guten Rufes wegen...
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen wäre eine eine Direkteinsendung mit weniger Gesamtkosten (2mal Porto fällt weg) und kürzeren Bearbeitungszeiten verbunden. Bei anderen Firmen geht es ja auch...



wenn die ruten diese eigenschaften nun mal nicht erfüllen bleibt dir nix anderes als sie zurückzugeben.
wenn ich eine ware kaufe,egal welche, die die zugesicherten eigenschaften nicht hat geht sie zurück.

antonio


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

oder ich bekomme welche die sie erfüllen...


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



taxel schrieb:


> Nur mal das ich es richtig verstanden habe: Herr Angler behauptet über Herrn Rollenhersteller, dessen Rollen wären Müll. Herr Rollenhersteller ist nicht der Meinung und wehrt sich juristisch. Das Gericht gibt Herrn Rollenhersteller Recht und verurteilt Herrn Angler.
> 
> Dann hat deiner Meinung nach Herr Rollenhersteller ein Problem, weil er sich gewehrt hat? Was hätte er denn tun sollen?
> 
> Falls das Gericht dem Herrn Angler recht gegeben hätte, sähe das natürlich anders aus. Dann stünde Herr Rollenhersteller ganz schön dumm da.



Natürlich darf sich der Hersteller bei mutwilligen Falschaussagen mit der Absicht der Rufschädigung juristisch verteidigen.

Es geht mir nur darum, dass der TS eine völlig berechtigte Kritik geäußert hat und "Klaus" dem TS dazu anhält seine Aussagen zu korrigieren, weil der Hersteller diese als Rufschädigung auslegen könnte und ihn verklagt. (Drohkulisse)

Es ist doch völlig legitim berechtigte Mängel und Kritiken an einem Produkt zu äußern, wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn man den Herstellern gestattet gegen jede Online-Beurteilung von Nutzern gerichtlich anzugehen?


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hier wird nun behauptet das die Ruten einen Konstruktionsfehler haben und da wird dann sicherlich nicht der Händler auf Unterlassung klagen sondern der Hersteller (eben Shimano).




|kopfkrat Sorry Klaus, aber glaub mir gar nix und keiner wird auf Unterlassung klagen.

Mann kann aus ner Mücke auch nen Elefanten machen.

Jemir hat lediglich festgestellt das diese Rute die ihr zugedachten Eigenschaften in seinem Sinne nicht erfüllt. 

*Er hat sich sogar damit direkt an Shimano gewand mit Bitte um Erklärung,Tausch, Wandlung, etc...

*Alleine aus dem Grund ist das keine Rufschädigung sondern höchsten eine Mängelrüge seitens des Käufers (evtl auch ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwisses über maximales WG) und jeder Richter wird das genauso sehen sofern es dazu kommen sollte was ich nicht im Entferntesten glaube. (Mücke/Elefant)

Und einen Vorwurf kann man ihm auch nich machen das er sich nunmal als erstes an Shimano direkt gewand hat statts an den Händler. Daraus gleich eine Rufschädigung herabzuleiten halte ich für Vermessen. 

Nix für ungut |wavey:

PS: @ Khaane habs jetzt erst gelesen |good: genauso und nicht anders


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Sorry Klaus, aber glaub mir gar nix und *keiner wird auf Unterlassung klagen.*



Das hoffe ich auch!!!! 
Leider war es in den von mir vorgebrachten Fall nicht so... (meines Wissens).


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch!!!!
> Leider war es in den von mir vorgebrachten Fall nicht so... (meines Wissens).



Ja Klaus

Aber das war auch ne ganz andere Kiste sofern ich das mal eben schnell überblicken konnte.

Hier gehts aber um eine Rute die den Erwartungen des Käufer nicht gerecht wird und nicht um eine Behauptung man verhöckert gefälschte Ware. |bigeyes

Ich glaube die 2 Sachen sollte man trennen.

Gruss #h

PS: Auch die Behauptung es könne sich evtl um einen Konstruktionsfehler seitens Shimano handeln würde ich nicht so überbewerten.


----------



## Berlinerstar (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Alles Bullshit Shimano ist ein Riesen Konzern der seine Hände in so einigen Geschäftszweigen hat. Der hat verdammt noch mal ein Kundenservice zu haben wo sich große und kleine Kunden melden können. Die Angabe des Wurfgewichts muss stimmen, bzw. annährend. Wir sind in Deutschland das mit den vielen Gesetzen.
Wo wir wieder beim Beispiel VW sind ,da muss das Auto auch 1995ccm haben, wenn es als 2.0l maschine verkauft wird. Weil es sonst betrug ist. Haste ne rechts Schutz Versicherung?? oder wohnst in der größeren Stadt, wo de dich an de Zeitung wenden kannst. hier in Berlin B.Z. oder Berliner Kurier die helfen einem mit solchen Problemen. Wenn es dann in der Zeitung war kannste 2 tage später lesen, ja jetzt ist was passiert etc.pp
Und da spielt der Preis keine Rolle, es geht allen ums Prinzip.
mfg


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> oder wohnst in der größeren Stadt, wo de dich an de Zeitung wenden kannst. hier in Berlin B.Z. oder Berliner Kurier die helfen einem mit solchen Problemen. Wenn es dann in der Zeitung war kannste 2 tage später lesen, ja jetzt ist was passiert etc.pp
> Und da spielt der Preis keine Rolle, es geht allen ums Prinzip.
> mfg




|supergri|supergri

*Extrablatt Extrablatt
............................
*Schimano baut Ruten mit falschen WG Angaben der Weltsicherheitsrat wurde eingeschaltet. Die Nato ist in erhöter
Alarmbereitschaft.....

................................................................................................

Zinkskandal vor Aufklärung........
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Das Wetter....sonnig teils Heiter wer weiss das schon

|kopfkrat so meinste ? #h


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Das mit dem Service sollten die echt überdenken. Wenn ich so Firmen wie JVC oder Funai sehe, da rufe ich als Endkunde an und am nächsten Tag steht in der Regel der Paketdienst vor der Tür und holt die Ware ab. Gerade wenn man mit seinen Produkten der Hirsch am Platz sein will (und das Zeug dazu haben die ja), sollte sich das auch im Service niederspiegeln. Wäre mal ne Baustelle wo die sich Gedanken drüber machen sollten. Wenn ich mir so den 2010´er Katalog anschaue wurden viele (aus meiner Sicht völlig unnütze) Produkte aufgenommen. Gerade als Markenfirma kann man es sich erlauben größtenteils Produktzyklen von über einem Jahr zu haben. Das ist auch eine Art Langlebigkeit und Seriösität auszudrücken...

Die Mühe und das Geld wäre meiner Meinung nach in einem Kundencenter besser angelegt gewesen. Und im Bezug auf Internetkäufe haben andere Firmen erhebliche Umsatzeinbußen hinnehmen müssen weil sie sich dem Internet verschlossen haben. Weil vielmals haben die Kunden garkeine Möglichkeit sich vor Ort mit den Wunschartikeln einzudecken bzw. diese nach Begutachtung zurückzugeben. Gehe mal aufs Dorf in nen kleinen Angelladen und sage mal das der Händler Dir 7 oder 8 Ruten der 400€ + Klasse bestellen soll damit Du dann evtl. eine von kaufst. Der wird Dir in der Regel was husten...

Wer in der Nähe eines Angelcenters wohnt, welches immer gleich alle Neuheiten vor Ort hat kann sich da schon richtig glücklich schätzen...


----------



## Berlinerstar (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Nee meine ich nicht!!! #q 
  Bist du so dämlich oder tust nur so??? .
  Weißte es sind nicht alle mit dem Goldenen Löffel im Arsch auf die Welt gekommen.
  Da wird ein negativer Artikel geschrieben, 3 Millionen Menschen lesen ihn, dann bekommt der Shimano Chef weiche Knie, und der Kunde bekommt sein Geld wieder!
  So läuft das.#h


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Nee meine ich nicht!!! #q
> Bist du so dämlich oder tust nur so??? .
> Weißte es sind nicht alle mit dem Goldenen Löffel im Arsch auf die Welt gekommen.
> Da wird ein negativer Artikel geschrieben, 3 Millionen Menschen lesen ihn, dann bekommt der Shimano Chef weiche Knie, und der Kunde bekommt sein Geld wieder!
> So läuft das.#h



|rolleyes Bistn ganz Harter das du erst 3 Millionen Menschen hinter dir brauchst wegen nem Mückenfurz was?

Gruss #h


----------



## Berlinerstar (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Du scheinst anscheint noch kein eigenes Geld zu verdienen und lebst von Mama und Papa. Es geht bei solchen Sachen ums Prinzip.
Beim Ladendiebstahl wir auch ne anzeige gemacht und die Polizei geholt auch wenn de nur einen Lutscher für 0,20 Cent geklaut hast.
ES GEHT UMS PRINZIP aber das scheinst du noch nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> ES GEHT UMS PRINZIP aber das scheinst du noch nicht zu verstehen.



|supergri Ne du Prinzipien sind mir Fremd...

Aber ich denk ma Jemier wirds sicher verstanden haben.

Kopf hoch Berlinerstar #h


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Ne du Prinzipien sind mir Fremd...
> 
> Aber ich denk ma Jemier wirds sicher verstanden haben.
> 
> Kopf hoch Berlinerstar #h


 

Jup, haltet mal den Ball flach. Ich warte jetzt auch erstmal die Reaktion ab, sie sollen ja eine Chance haben das so hinzubiegen das alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

ich weiß auch nicht warum manche hier aus ner mücke nen elefanten machen.
wenn die rute nicht den beschriebenen eigenschaften entspricht geht sie zurück zum händler.
und wenn die ganze serie so sein sollte trete ich vom vertrag zurück.
shimano macht nun mal seinen service über seine händler, ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist erst mal nebensächlich.


antonio


----------



## allrounder11 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri
> 
> *Extrablatt Extrablatt*
> *............................*
> ...


 

Genau solche leute wie du bringen Unruhe in die jeweiligen Foren! 


Trotzdem bin ich der meinung das sich der TD bei dem du sie gekauft hast darum kümmern muss.



Nur so ne große firma springt nicht sofort wenn der "krümmel" spricht, sondern geben erst dann nach wenn mit ensprechenden schritten gedroht wird, die wiederrum schädlich sein könten.


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Genau solche leute wie du bringen Unruhe in die jeweiligen Foren!



 Nein genau solche Leute die andern ihre Meinung und Hilfestellung als:



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Alles Bullshit



abtun,das sind nur die Reaktionen darauf....nennen sich Forentrolle musst ma Googlen

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Nee meine ich nicht!!! #q
> Bist du so dämlich oder tust nur so??? .
> Weißte es sind nicht alle mit dem Goldenen Löffel im Arsch auf die Welt gekommen.
> Da wird ein negativer Artikel geschrieben, 3 Millionen Menschen lesen ihn, dann bekommt der Shimano Chef weiche Knie, und der Kunde bekommt sein Geld wieder!
> So läuft das.#h



Wenn eine Zeitung aus sowas einen "negativen Artikel" bastelt hat sie ungefähr das selbe Niveau wie Deine Beiträge hier - da würde ich dann wohl nicht viel drauf geben.

Artikel beim Händler umtauschen, wenn das selbe Problem wieder auftritt auf Wandlung bestehen. Sollte ein halbwegs vernünftiger Händler machen. Ausser natürlich er geht von unsachgemäßem Umgang aus - dann wird er einschicken, und eine entsprechende Reaktion des Großhändlers / Herstellers abwarten. 

Glaubt ihr allen ernstes eine gebrochene Angelrute aus dem Mittelklassebereich ist so einen Wirbel wert? Hier wird aus der Mücke ja schon kein Elefant mehr sondern ein Blauwal gemacht... #c Der Händler/Hersteller wird austauschen, wenn das nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt folgt Wandlung. Oder meinst ihr Shimano fertigt jetzt extra ein Exemplar mit höherem WG?


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

|kopfkrat @ Jemir 

Mal so am Rande gefragt und sry wenn ichs überlesen habe, aber welche Spitze dieser Multifeeder meinst du konkret`? Oder bezieht sich das auf den Blank algemein?

Ich mein ich hab hier die orange, und mehr als 20-30 (höchstens 40) gramm würd ich der auch nicht anbieten.

Gruss


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Nun muß man beim lesen ständig scrollen... müßt ihr hier so groß schreiben oder was???

Ollek... er hat nicht gesagt das er eine Rute hat die ihn zu weich ist sondern er behauptet das es sich um einen Konstruktionfehler einer ganzen Serie handelt. Es handelt sich aber eben nicht um einen Kunstruktionsfehler sondern er persönlich empfindet seine Rute einfach nur zu weich. Ich find meine Brandungsruten auch bisschen zu hart... mal sehen ob ich die getauscht bekomme. Werd Shinano mal antickern... kann ja sein das es sich auch um ein Kostruktionsfehler handelt :q

Man oh man.... zurück damit zum Dealer und gut ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Was ich jetzt an der ganzen Nummer nicht verstehe, dass ist, wenn ich mir eine Rute kaufe, dann beurteile ich die doch irgendwie. Völlig unabhängig davon, was da drauf steht kann ich doch durch simples Befingern und mal biegen feststellen, ob die Angaben der Realität entsprechen oder nicht und falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann kaufe ich mir so einen Stock erst gar nicht. Bei dem Händler bei dem ich meine Sachen von Shimano oder anderen so kaufe wird Kulanz ganz ganz groß geschrieben. Ich habe da noch nie was zu meckern gehabt.

Das andere was auffällt, dass ist der äußerst aggressive und echt unangemessene Ton, der hier von einigen reingebracht wird. 

Ich finde es schade, das mittlerweile es schwierig ist eine ruhige und sachliche Diskussion zu führen, weil immer dieselben rethorisch lostrampeln, sobald der Begriff "Shimano" fällt. Ist da vielleicht irgendwo ein latentes Neidproblem vorhanden?

Jemir, es klang so, als würden sich die Shimanoleute jetzt deines Problems annehmen. Ich hoffe einerseits, dass dir zu deiner Zufriedenheit geholfen wird und andererseits, dass du wenn dieses erfolgt ist, deine Zufriedenheit hier genauso darstellst wie deine vorherige Unzufriedenheit.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ollek... er hat nicht gesagt das er eine Rute hat die ihn zu weich ist sondern er behauptet das es sich um einen Konstruktionfehler einer ganzen Serie handelt.



@ Klaus

So wie ich das rauslese hat er ein "WG Problem":



Jemir schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall die Beastmaster S.T.C. Serie. Ich habe aus dieser Serie 7 oder 8 Ruten. Bis auf die bemängelte keine Probleme. Die angegebenen Wurfgewichte sind durchaus realistisch (ich will mich jetzt nicht um +/- 10g streiten), aber die Multifeeder ist mit 70g angegeben und hat allerhöchstens 20g. Also eindeutig ein Konstruktionsfehler...



Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob wir die selbe Rute meinen, aber die ich hier habe hat 3 Wechselspitzen 1Rote und 2 Orange...wobei die Orangen nochmals  unterschiedlich sind. (unerheblich)

Und der dünnsten würd ich keine 40 Gramm anbieten#c

evtl gehts aneinander vorbei,darum wollt ich Jemir erst ma fragen

Gruss


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

also ich find in der beastmaster stc serie keine multifeeder bei shimano.
kann da mal jemand helfen?

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Klaus
> 
> So wie ich das rauslese hat er ein "WG Problem":
> 
> ...



die unterschiedlichen Spitzen einer Feeder dienen zum anpassen an die zb.Strömung etc.Selbst mit der dünnsten Spitze kannst du das max.Wurfgewicht werfen!...Normalerweise #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Zitat von Jemir  
...die Feeder konnte ich irgendwie zumindest in den Katalogen 2009/2010 nicht finden. Und da es diese spezielle Rute nicht mehr gibt kann ich somit auch den Abverkauf nicht stören. Zumindest für mich ist klar warum diese Rute nicht mehr erhältlich ist...


vielleicht hat sie ja shimano aus dem grunde zurückgenommen.
erst recht ein grund das über den händler zu klären denn der müßte es wissen oder kann sich bei shimano schlau machen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> die unterschiedlichen Spitzen einer Feeder dienen zum anpassen an die zb.Strömung etc.Selbst mit der dünnsten Spitze kannst du das max.Wurfgewicht werfen!...Normalerweise #6
> 
> Gruß Jörg



das stimmt nicht so ganz ich hab ne heavy feeder da ist jede spitze mit nem extra wg gekennzeichnet.

antonio


----------



## Klaus S. (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> _@ Klaus
> 
> So wie ich das rauslese hat er ein "WG Problem":_
> 
> ...



Naja... lassen wir das :m


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@antonio

ist bei dir direkt zb.90,120gr...etc.angegeben,oder die Testkurve der Spitze?


----------



## antonio (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@ koala

es sind direkt die wg in gramm angegeben keine testkurve.
50-150g
70- 210g
90-240g


antonio


----------



## Ollek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Naja... lassen wir das :m




 Würd ich auch sagen, egal wie auch immer der Händler sollte da was machen können.

@ Koala

Jo wie antonio sagt verschiedene Spitzen und "bis" zum Maximalen Wurfgewicht.

Also der dünnen würd ich rein gefühlsmäsig nicht volle Pulle anbieten.

Bin aber auch nicht der Feederprofi.

Gruss#h


----------



## Koalabaer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@antonio
interessant,kenne ich von meinen Spitzen noch nicht.Ich fische allerdings auch nicht diese hohen Wurfgewichte!bei mir wäre es dann auch total lästig,aller paar gramm immer die Spitze wechseln zu müssen.

@Ollek
tja mit dem voll durchziehen ist ja immer so eine Sache  ,und wehe es hat sich unbemerkt die Schnur um die Spitze gedüdelt(meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund für die meisten Spitzenbrüche)!
übrigens sind Feederspitzen für mich auch ein gewisses Verbrauchsmaterial...der dann folgende Teil der Feederrute jedoch ganz sicher nicht mehr!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Algon (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hallo,

das mit den Herstellerangaben ist manchmal so eine Sache, Benzinverbrauch, Stromverbrach, Akkulaufzeit usw. Vergleicht mal die vorhanden GB Eure HDD mit den angegebenen GB´s,(ich sage nur Gigabytes und Gibibytes) oder schaut Euch doch einfach mal die TV Werbung an#h

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

noch mal zum WG.
Wenn eine Rute ein WG von z.B. 60g hat, und ich mit 50g voll durchziehe, habe ich doch durch die Trägheit kurz ein Gewicht von weit über 100g. Oder? 
Ist nur so ein Gedanke.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Klaus
> 
> So wie ich das rauslese hat er ein "WG Problem":
> 
> ...


 
ich habe die stärkste Spitze genommen, aber die Spitze hat gehalten, die Rute ist kurz über dem Handteil glatt durchgebrochen...


----------



## Jemir (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Algon schrieb:


> noch mal zum WG.
> Wenn eine Rute ein WG von z.B. 60g hat, und ich mit 50g voll durchziehe, habe ich doch durch die Trägheit kurz ein Gewicht von weit über 100g. Oder?
> Ist nur so ein Gedanke.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Das WG ist das Gewicht bei der sich die Rute beim beschleunigen am idealsten aufläd. Da sind die Trägheitskräfte der Beschleunigung berücksichtigt.


----------



## Algon (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Das WG ist das Gewicht bei der sich die Rute beim beschleunigen am idealsten aufläd. Da sind die Trägheitskräfte der Beschleunigung berücksichtigt.


naja, wie will man das berücksichtigen? Beim Durchziehen spielen viele nicht berechenbare Faktoren eine Rolle z.B. Technik, Größe, Kraft usw.

MfG Algon


----------



## xlsxn 79 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Moin allesamt

schade das ich den Thread erst jetzt gesehen habe.
Ich habe in den letzten 1bis2 Jahren 3mal mit Shimano probleme gehabt.
Und bin der Meinung das der Kundendienst von Shimano unter aller S.. ist.
Vorweg ich WAR ein Shimano Fan und fast alle Ruten und Rollen die ich besitze oder besaß waren von der Firma.

Fall 1 ich kaufte mir eine Speedmaster xh zum Spinnfischen und nach 2Monaten täglichen fischens mit gummi und co bis max. 30gr. wurfgewicht, brach mir die Spitze der Rute beim stramziehen der leine, als ich von Hand meinen Köder am Wasser in die Rute einhängen wollte um die Stelle zu wechseln.
Ich brachte die Rute daraufhin zum Händler, der sie nach Holland zu Shimano einschickte. Nach guten 2 Monaten des wartens ohne eine Nachricht meines Händlers wurde ich ungeduldig und schaute bei meinem Händler vorbei, der sagte mir, dass die Sache noch in Klärung ist und das die Dauer so einer Reklamation bei Shimano immer besonders lange dauert.
Noch einen Monat Später immer noch nichts vom Händler oder Shim. und mir drückt der Schuh weil ich in die Staaten will und keine vernünftige Spinnrute für den Strand hab,also wieder zum Händler der wieder keine neuen Infos für mich hat aber wenigstens so Kullant ist mir einen einigermassen Gleichwertigen Stock zu geben und zwar die Schimano S.T.A XH (war auch ungefähr der selbe Preis da ich die Speedy reduziert gekauft Hatte).

So komme ich nun zu Fall 2, die S.T.A war im Urlaub 2 Wochen im dauereinsatz und trotz täglicher Süsswasserpflege nach der Meerangelei waren die Ringe unschön Angerostet. Selbes Spiel von Vorne, wieder zum Händler in Germany und Rute wieder nach Holland und nach 3 Monaten kam Sie dann zurrück wie  vorher (gut angerostete Ringe) und ich war Schuld weil ich die Rute angeblich nicht gepflegt haben soll.
Da ging mir doch fast einer ab, weil ich andere Ruten Habe die nur im Salz gefischt wurden und auch ohne Süsswasserpflege und Lappen noch gut in Schuss sind. Habe dann sogar noch mit Shim telefoniert aber es war nichts zu machen ich bin Halt zu dumm ne Rute zu Spülen.??
Habe es dann auch dabei Belassen, und werde in Europa nichts mehr von denen Kaufen!

Fall 3 zu guter Letzt, war in den Staaten(der besagte Urlaub), wo ich mir im Bass und Pro eine Shimano Stradic fi 4000 Kaufte und mit ihr immer Fleissig vom Kanu aus Spinnen war. Nach etlichen unfreiwilligen schwimmversuchen war die Rolle Fest (konnte nicht mehr kurbeln) und das war meine schuld,daraufhin fuhr ich zum Bass and Pro in der Hoffnung das die mir vielleicht helfen würden Evtl. ne neue glaubte ich aber net dran da meine Schuld, oder aber wenigstens ne reperatur ergattern.Ihr werdet es nicht Glauben ich bekamm eine nagelneue Rolle ohne Flehen Betteln usw.ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken gab er mir ne neue und noch Tipps damit mir das nicht nocheinmal passiert. So etwas geiles dem Kunden gegenüber würde ich mir nicht nur von Shim wünschen sondern von allen die wollen das der Kunde wiederkommt und vielleicht gerne noch jemanden mitbringt.

LG OLSEN


----------



## gufipanscher (9. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> ich habe die stärkste Spitze genommen, aber die Spitze hat gehalten, die Rute ist kurz über dem Handteil glatt durchgebrochen...





ich würd es einfach mal als materialfehler beschreiben, sofern keine verletzung des blanks vorrausgegangen ist :g
und das kann bei jedem gerät mal vorkommen. aber deswegen zu behaupten, dass da gleich ne ganze serie schrott ist?

Normalerweise sollte auch ne rute mit 20g WG  40g aushalten...


----------



## Jemir (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> ich würd es einfach mal als materialfehler beschreiben, sofern keine verletzung des blanks vorrausgegangen ist :g
> und das kann bei jedem gerät mal vorkommen. aber deswegen zu behaupten, dass da gleich ne ganze serie schrott ist?


 
ein Materialfehler bei 2 identischen Ruten? eher unwahrscheinlich. 



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte auch ne rute mit 20g WG 40g aushalten...


 
bei anderen Ruten wie z.B. der Lesath ist das auch so, hatte meine 270H auch mal mit um die 50g belastet, da hat mal beim durchziehen gemerkt das sie "zusammengebrochen" ist. Sie hat es aber ohne Schäden weggesteckt, habe trotzdem sicherheitshalber noch die 270XH geholt.


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

jemir dir sind 2 identische ruten an der gleichen stelle durchgebrochen?

antonio


----------



## KHof (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Morgen.

Ich hatte neulich auch ein Erlebnis mit dem Shimano-Kundendienst. 
Nach ca. 50 Tagen Mefoangeln setzte bei niedrigen Temperaturen die Rücklaufsperre meiner Stradic aus. Die Rolle war knapp 2 Jahre alt.
Ab zum Kundendienst mit dem Vermerk: "Hat eine Menge durchgemacht, es ist keine Beanstandung sondern Verschleiß." Nach 3 Wochen war sie wieder da, vollständig in Ordnung und das kostenlos.
Als Grund bekam der Händler zu hören: Wegen Ehrlichkeit. 

Klaus


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



KHof schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ich hatte neulich auch ein Erlebnis mit dem Shimano-Kundendienst.
> Nach ca. 50 Tagen Mefoangeln setzte bei niedrigen Temperaturen die Rücklaufsperre meiner Stradic aus. Die Rolle war knapp 2 Jahre alt.
> ...



wie schon gesagt es geht auch positiv bei shimano.
und ich kaanns nur so erklären, daß einige händler sich eben mehr ins zeug legen als andere.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Das Problem mit "schlechtem" Service liegt im Normalfall (bei allen Firmen, ist nicht shimanospezifisch) am Händler.

Falsch weitergeleitet, gar nicht weitergeleitet, ausgetauschte Rolle kommt zurück mit der nächsten Lieferung und wird verkauft (oh toll, waren die doof, die hatten vergessen eine Rolle zu berechnen...), nicht bezahlte Rechnungen, und so weiter und so fort......

Ich habe da bei Besuchen bei unseren Werbekunden (auch Balzer, Pure Fishing, Zebco etc., nicht nur Shimano..) so viel mitgekriegt, da wundert einen gar nix mehr...............


----------



## KHof (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Martin, ich glaube das würde uns umhauen.
Nicht nur im Bereich Angeln werden Forderungen gestellt daß es einem die Tränen in die Augen treibt...

Klaus


----------



## Lenzibald (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Servus. Also das mein Händler schuld war warum ich die Kurbel nie bekommen habe kann ich devinitiv ausschließen. Das Problem besteht darin das sich viele Firmen um kleine Händler nicht viel scheren. Es gibt hersteller die beliefern erst ab 5000.- Bestellwert, hab ich selber mitbekommen. Wie soll er dann spezifisch für kunden bestellen. Wenn ich eine bestimmte Rute oder Rolle möchte kann er nicht was weis ich noch dazubestellen das er auf die Summe kommt.
MfG
LEnzi


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

das ist richtig, daß einige firmen ihre vertriebspartner nach mindestumsatz aussuchen.
ist aber nicht nur in der angelbranche so.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



> Es gibt hersteller die beliefern erst ab 5000.- Bestellwert,


Da gehts um Erstbestellungen, nicht grundsätzlich.

Nach einer Erstbestellung liefern nach meinem bisherigen Wissen alle Firmen der Branche, sofern natürlich die Rechnungen bisher auch bezahlt wurden.....

Schwierig wirds auch immer dann, wenn die Händler ihr Material nicht über die offiziellen Kanäle eingekauft haben.

Da gibts dann logischerweise schnell mal keine Ersatzteile mehr.........


----------



## Gerald1 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Es ist schade wie Shimano Mängel verschweigt oder nicht anerkennt. Im Moment sind gerade hochpreisige Produkte aus dem Hause Shimano davon betroffen, aktuell die Aspireruten. Mir sind 3 Ruten bekannt die beim Auswerfen zu Bruch gegangen sind. Es sind die kleineren Wurfgewichte bis 35 Gramm eine davon ist genau über dem Rollenhalter abgebrochen und alle wurden mit max. 30 Gramm Sbiro gefordert. 

Shimano erkennt dieses nicht als Materialfehler oder Angabe von falschem Wurfgewicht an. Die alten Serien hatten noch eine gesunde Kohlefasermischung bei den neuen ist es anscheinend übertrieben worden um alles noch leichter zu machen. Bei einem Spitzenhersteller wie Shimano verstehe ich auch nicht warum beim Wurfgewicht geschummelt wird kenne ich so nur von Schnurherstellern die im Durchmesser geschummelt haben um dem Kunden eine hohe Tragkraft einer dünnen Schnur vorzugaukeln.

Wenn du heute eine Shimanorute die um die 300 Euro kostet beim Auswerfen durchbrichst wirst du beim Tackledealer schon am Tresen mit den Worten begrüsst:" Das ist kein Materialfehler in der Herstellung sondern unsachgemässe Behandlung der Rute ". Klar muss ja kein Materialfehler sein vielleicht hat sich nur jemand bei der Angabe des Wurfgewichts geirrt damit eine Rute von 4,70 Meter nicht 300 Gramm sondern nur noch 275 Gramm.

G.G.


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

"Wenn du heute eine Shimanorute die um die 300 Euro kostet beim Auswerfen durchbrichst wirst du beim Tackledealer schon am Tresen mit den Worten begrüsst:" Das ist kein Materialfehler in der Herstellung sondern unsachgemässe Behandlung der Rute "


so pauschal würd ich das nicht sehen.
was glaubst du wie hoch der prozentsatz der kunden ist, die aus eigenverschulden einen garantie/gewährleistungsfall machen wollen.

wenn der händler sagen würde : " wir machen ein gutachten wenns ein materialfehler oder falsche zugesicherte eigenschaften sind bezahlt der hersteller ansonsten der kunde"

was glaubst du wie viele ihre rute einpacken und nach hause gehen.

antonio


----------



## Gerald1 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Ich sage das nicht pauschal sondern aus Erfahrung zumindest was die Aspire angeht. Die Häufigkeit der Rutenbrüche ist auch bei Shimano bekannt nur wird nicht darauf reagiert mittlerweile raten Tackeldealer aus unserer Region vom Kauf einer Aspire ab weil sie immer mehr Kundenreklamation haben. Wenn ich eine Rute kaufe die 300 Euro kostet erwarte ich das ich mit dieser auch im vorgegebenen Rahmen fischen kann und das die Wurfgewichtsangabe stimmt. 

Shimanotackel ist Weltklasse es gibt für mich nichts besseres aber nur wenn nicht weiter mit den Wurfgewichten geschummelt wird um den Eindruck zu erwecken das eine leichte Rute solch ein hohes Wurfgewicht hat. Sieh dir die Catana Feeder an die 110 Gramm WG wiegt 274 Gramm die 150 Gramm WG wiegt 429 Gramm bei gleicher Länge das sind locker 150 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied bei 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht mehr.

Dadurch das der Angler immer leichtere Ruten haben will kommen die Hersteller im Zugzwang und das was das Material nicht mehr hergibt wird dann durch falsche Wurfgewichtsangaben geschönt. Bei der Aspire ist das jedenfalls nach hinten losgegangen und sollte das bei anderen Rutenserien auch wieder auffällig werden dann kommt Shimano nicht mehr in meinen Tackelkeller.

G.G.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Gerald1 schrieb:


> Wenn du heute eine Shimanorute die um die 300 Euro kostet beim Auswerfen durchbrichst wirst du beim Tackledealer schon am Tresen mit den Worten begrüsst:" Das ist kein Materialfehler in der Herstellung sondern unsachgemässe Behandlung der Rute ".



Wenn Dich Dein Händler so begrüßt war es vermutlich nicht der erste "Materialfehler" den Du reklamiert hast, oder? 

Ich kann auch immer wieder beobachten das manche Leute ständig Ruten mit "Materialfehler" erwischen und andere nie - als Händler wird man halt schon skeptisch wenn immer der selbe Probleme mit Ruten hat. Kenne jemanden der in den letzten 2 Jahren wenn ich mich recht erinnere 7 Ruten wegen "Materialfehler" umgetauscht hat. Wenn der beim Tackledealer auftaucht kann ich eine gewisse Grundskepsis verstehen... 

Ich kann bisher auch nix negatives zum Shimano-Sewrvice sagen, in berechtigten Reklamationsfällen habe ich die als sehr kulant kennengelernt. Nur verarschen lässt sich eben keiner gern...


----------



## Algon (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kenne jemanden der in den letzten 2 Jahren wenn ich mich recht erinnere 7 Ruten wegen "Materialfehler" umgetauscht hat.


|kopfkrat woher kennst du mich?|supergri
ne im ernst, ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon 4 Ruten ( 2 verschiedene Paare) reklamiert. Bei dem einen Paar haben sich die Korkklebestellen untereinander gelöst, und bei dem anderen Paar hatt sich der Kork vom Blank gelöst und ist dann beim auswerfen (Grundangeln) gebrochen.|bigeyes
Also, nichts ist unmöglich|rolleyes Waren allerdings nur Ruten um die 60Euro das Stück und nicht von Shimano.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jemir (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Dich Dein Händler so begrüßt war es vermutlich nicht der erste "Materialfehler" den Du reklamiert hast, oder?


 
Ich kenne auch solche Händler mit Aussagen wie: Auf ne Stella gibt es keine Garantie, die gehen nicht kaputt. Und wenn doch dann ist es Schuld des Kunden. Also so ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist das nicht. Ich denke mal eher das der Händler eine Ausrede brauchte warum er keine da hat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch solche Händler mit Aussagen wie: Auf ne Stella gibt es keine Garantie, die gehen nicht kaputt. Und wenn doch dann ist es Schuld des Kunden. Also so ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist das nicht. Ich denke mal eher das der Händler eine Ausrede brauchte warum er keine da hat



Komischer Händler, den würde ich dann wohl zukünftig meiden. Ist ein Fehler des Händlers, dafür kann der Hersteller nix.

Warum sollte der Händler eine dahaben, bzw was würde Dir das bringen? Das man Dir keine neue als Ersatz mitgibt sollte klar sein, schließlich kann er die wenn Du sie nach Reparatur zurückgibst nicht mehr verkaufen. Das kann man wohl von keinem Händler ernsthaft verlangen, oder?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit "schlechtem" Service liegt im Normalfall (bei allen Firmen, ist nicht shimanospezifisch) am Händler.
> 
> Falsch weitergeleitet, gar nicht weitergeleitet, ausgetauschte Rolle kommt zurück mit der nächsten Lieferung und wird verkauft (oh toll, waren die doof, die hatten vergessen eine Rolle zu berechnen...), nicht bezahlte Rechnungen, und so weiter und so fort......
> 
> Ich habe da bei Besuchen bei unseren Werbekunden (auch Balzer, Pure Fishing, Zebco etc., nicht nur Shimano..) so viel mitgekriegt, da wundert einen gar nix mehr...............





Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr mit, handelt es sich um die selbe Person die das hier 
schrieb?



Zitat von *Thomas9904*

                          Naja, da geht ja mal wieder ordentlich was  durcheinander.

Zuerstmal:
Das Wurfgewicht ist und war noch nie ne zugesicherte Eigenschaft, sondern immer nur ne Empfehlung (wenn man sieht wie mancher Angler mit seinen Ruten umgeht würd ich das auch nicht anders machen)...

Es gibt bis heute auch keine einzige vernünftige Meßmaßnahme, an Hand derer man ein Wurfgewicht ermitteln könnte bzw. die Industrie konnte (wollte) sich bis dato nicht dazu durchringen, dazu eine einheitliche Methode zu verwenden ..

Die WG - Ermittlung ist immer eher schätzen denn ermitteln...


Und bei Reklamationen grundsätzlich:
Ist immer der Händler, bei dem man etwas gekauft hat, der erste Ansprechpartner, nie der Hersteller/Importeur.

Wenn ein VW kaputt ist, geht man auch nicht nach Wolfsburg in die Konzernzentrale, sondern zum Händler, von dem man den Wagen hat...


Und nicht zuletzt:
Der "Kunde" eines Importeurs/Großhändlers ist der Einzelhändler, nicht der Endkunde...




Manchmal wundert es mich schon, was manche für Vorstellungen haben..............         
                                                                                       __________________




*Jede gute Firma kümmert sich um ihren Endkunden auch persönlich, sonst gibt es sie eines Tages nicht mehr.*


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Übrigens viele größe Ketten Baumärkte, Kaufhäuser etc. tauschen fast alles um weil sie sich sagen wir ersparen uns viel Ärger und unzufriedene Kunden. Aus kaufmänischer Sicht darf der Umtausch halt einen bestimmten Prozentsatz nicht überschreiten, was er eigentlich auch nie macht.
Ich habe es übrigens selbst erlebt dass Firmen wie z.B. Breuninger Süddeutschland und auch C&A Waren die nicht aus ihrem Hause stammten umtauschten bzw. das Geld erstatteten.
Kein Witz und zur Nacharmung nicht empfohlen.

Ein sehr interessantes Buch dazu-Guerilla Marketing


----------



## antonio (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Übrigens viele größe Ketten Baumärkte, Kaufhäuser etc. tauschen fast alles um weil sie sich sagen wir ersparen uns viel Ärger und unzufriedene Kunden. Aus kaufmänischer Sicht darf der Umtausch halt einen bestimmten Prozentsatz nicht überschreiten, was er eigentlich auch nie macht.
> Ich habe es übrigens selbst erlebt dass Firmen wie z.B. Breuninger Süddeutschland und auch C&A Waren die nicht aus ihrem Hause stammten umtauschten bzw. das Geld erstatteten.
> Kein Witz und zur Nacharmung nicht empfohlen.
> 
> Ein sehr interessantes Buch dazu-Guerilla Marketing




bei den großen ketten nicht aber erzähl das mal dem kleinen händler um die ecke.

antonio


----------



## Algon (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Übrigens viele größe Ketten Baumärkte, Kaufhäuser etc. ...


Bei großen Ketten evtl.. Nur der kleine Händler wird Dir doch keine 300€ Rute auf seine Kosten tauschen.

MfG Algon

Edit: arrrr da war einer schneller


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Genau so ist es wie ihr beide schreibt, ein kleiner Händler kann das normal nicht ausser er hat einen besonderen Draht zu seinem Shimano-Vertreter.

Aber Shimano selbst sollte es können und darum ist es bei guten Firmen nie falsch sein Problem dort zu schildern oder seine Reparatur dort direkt machen zu lassen. Eine Firma die das nicht macht wird aus meiner Sicht früher oder später vom Markt verschwinden weil Sie auf dauer ihre Kunden verliert. Leider dauert dieser Efekt heute durch die möglichkeiten der Manipulation von uns durch die Werbung etwas länger.


----------



## Jemir (10. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Händler eine dahaben, bzw was würde Dir das bringen? Das man Dir keine neue als Ersatz mitgibt sollte klar sein, schließlich kann er die wenn Du sie nach Reparatur zurückgibst nicht mehr verkaufen. Das kann man wohl von keinem Händler ernsthaft verlangen, oder?


 
Ich hatte mich ja nur danach erkundigt weil so eine Rolle eigendlich mit als nächstes anstehen würde...


----------



## Algon (16. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit den Herstellerangaben ist manchmal so eine Sache, Benzinverbrauch, Stromverbrach, Akkulaufzeit usw. Vergleicht mal die vorhanden GB Eure HDD mit den angegebenen GB´s,(ich sage nur Gigabytes und Gibibytes) oder schaut Euch doch einfach mal die TV Werbung an#h
> 
> MfG Algon


 
nochmal zur Werbung und Herstellerangaben.:m
http://www.abgespeist.de/alle_produkte/index_ger.htmlhttp://www.abgespeist.de

MfG Algon


----------



## Kampfknödel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

hier kann ich nicht umhin, meinen Mostrich dazu zu geben:

1) Reklamationsweg wäre für mich natürlich auch der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Meinetwegen Anruf beim Hersteller, der nennt mir einen Vetreter in meiner Gegend (Verkäufer), da latsch ich hin und drück den guten Mann oder der guten Frau meinen Knüppel in die Hand und sage: mach ma (ein Schelm der Arges dabei denkt). 
Habe ich das Teil bei dem Tacklehändler meiner Wahl und Gegend gekauft, erspar ich mir den Anruf beim Hersteller und gehe gleich über zu Schritt 2.
Dann heißt es warten und warten und warten weil nämlich der Hersteller das Recht auf Prüfung der gemachten Angaben hat. Man kann ja sonstwas behaupten. Bei Problemen kommt es darauf an , wann ich das Gerät gekauft habe (Umkehr der Beweislast innerhalb 1/2 Jahres etc)

2) Zu den Wurfgewicht
Mir vollkommen Brille ob die Empfehlung des Herstellers der Kraft einer vermeintlich alteren Dame mit Muskelschwund  entsprach - wenn da 80 Gramm dransteht, muss das Teil 80 Gramm aushalten. Schnurzegal ob da Mike Thyssen am Ende des Stockes steht oder ein ultraleichter Birkenstockschuhträger ....zugesicherte Eigenschaft sichert nunmal die Eigenschaft zu.

3) Rufschädigung tritt ein bei ungerechtfertigter Verallgemeinerung ein
Das bedeutet: Habe ich eine Rute des Herstellers X gekauft die sich eigentlich schon beim schweren Hingucken zum Halbkreis bog, kann ich jeden auf dieser Welt erzählen, dass ICH mir EINE Rute des Herstellers X gekauft habe die sich schon beim schweren Hingucken zum Halbkreis bog. Erzähle ich jedoch, dass die Firma X Mistruten baut die sich beim Hingucken zum Halbkreis biegen, ist das eine Verallgemeinerung....und da kann es schonmal eng werden.

Ich habe fertig - schönen Abend wünscht Euch

René


----------



## henningcl (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hi Leute

Ich finde trotz allem dagegen, das Shimano sich besser um seine Kunden kümmern könnte und auch sollte.
Es gibt ja nicht mal ein kontakt auf der shimmi seite.:v


Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere die Firma Landsend.

Da kann man zu jeder zeit die Ware umtauschen.

Egal ob 2 wochen oder 15jahre.

Die haben es nämlich erkannt, das nur 1-2% davon gebrauch machen und der Werbefaktor und das vertrauen und was auch immer noch dazu wesentlich grösser ist als der Verlust der entsteht durch zurückgegebene waren.

grüsse


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Huihuihui,

wenn ich manche Antworten hier so lese- da sind hier wohl einige aus dem TAL der Ahnungslosen #d! 

Es gibt in jedem guten Unternehmen Vertriebsstrategien und Philosophien. Die von Shimano - bei Betrachtung des weltweiten Umsatzes bzw. der Marktanteile - ist anscheinend nicht allzu verkehrt...Das sich der Ein oder Andere auf die Füße getreten fühlt, kann ich verstehen. Jedoch bei einem Unternehmen in der Größe von Shimano kann man einen gewissen Anteil an unzufriedenen Kunden verkraften. Nur weil hier 3- 4 Leute ihre persönlichen schlechten Erfahrungen niederschreiben, wird Shimano nicht in die Insolvenz getrieben! Ich werde weiterhin die Produkte erwerben und nutzen- weil ich damit seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich fische.

Im übrigen würde im Reklamationsfall nicht der Hersteller sondern mein Vertragspartner (mein Händler) dafür gerade stehen. Ich habe meinem Händler mein Geld - für das ich viel und hart arbeite!- für eine fehlerfreie Ware gegeben. Wenn die Ware nicht hält was sie verspricht (in diesem Fall das WG), kann er nachbessern. Nach einer angemessenen Frist möchte ich die Ware in dem beim Kauf zugesicherten Zusatnd haben- wenn nicht Wandlung, d.h. Geld zurück! Da nehme ich auch keine Rücksicht auf meinen Händler und seine evtl. wirtschaftliche Situation- da kenne ich nur meine Euros! Ich habe bezahlt für Ware im Zustand X, ist dieser Zustand nicht sichergestellt dann Geld zurück. Soll er sich doch mit dem Hersteller streiten. Ab einer gewissen Summe würde ich auch den Weg zu einem RA nicht scheuen. Ich habe bereits einen Rechtstreit mit einem Händler geführt- der Hersteller der Rute hat relativ zügig eine außergerichtliche Einigung mit mir (über den Händler) angestrebt... Da ging es um eine Rute im Wert von knapp 250.- Euro, die zweimal direkt über dem Griffstück gebrochen ist. Ob Serienfehler oder nicht- ich wollte meine Kohle plus Auslagen zurück- habe ich bekommen. Im übrigen sollte allen "kaufmännisch veranlagten" klar sein, dass der von manchen gewünschte Kundenservice viel Geld kostet. Geld was mit den Produkten verdient wird. Hatte nicht irgendeiner sich hier über die Preiserhöhungen negativ geäußert und gleichzeitig einen besseren Service gefordert??? Auch ist ein Mindesauftrag für ein Erstlager heute der Regelfall- man will ja nicht jeden mit Gewerbeanmeldung beliefern (Kosten für den logistischen Aufwand, Gebietsaufteilung, Strategie etc.), was man aber durch EU Recht eigentlich müsste. Aber für solche Strategien gibt es Betreibswirte die sich so etwas mehr oder weniger erfolgreich ausdenken. Manche mit mehr Erfolg (Shimano), manche mit weniger (benenne keine Beispiel, aber es gibt genügend in der Angelindustrie...).


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Echt witzig welche Firmengrößen hier verglichen werden.

Man sollte doch einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Stadt gehen und mal schauen was wohl auf jeder dritten Fahrradschaltung etc. für ein Hersteller draufsteht....

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wieviele Leute bei Shimano anrufen, weil die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und lediglich die schaltung neu eingestellt werden muss, ist das einfach nicht rentabel zu realisieren

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@Flo
So sieht es aus.
Der Schlüssel hier ist ein guter Händler.
In diesem Fall die Shimano Service Center.
Bei einem dieser Service Center habe ich heute eine ausgenudelte Twinpower (Japan Modell) abgegeben. Ich bin fest davon ausgegangen das die mich mit dem Ding wieder wegschicken da es ja kein Teil des Europa/Deutschland Sortiments ist/war. Aber denkste, machen sie fertig und geht noch diese Woche per Paketdienst wieder an mich zurück.

So kann das laufen wenn man den richtigen Händler hat und sich im richtigen Ton mit ihm unterhält.


----------



## Jemir (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt in jedem guten Unternehmen Vertriebsstrategien und Philosophien. Die von Shimano - bei Betrachtung des weltweiten Umsatzes bzw. der Marktanteile - ist anscheinend nicht allzu verkehrt...Das sich der Ein oder Andere auf die Füße getreten fühlt, kann ich verstehen. Jedoch bei einem Unternehmen in der Größe von Shimano kann man einen gewissen Anteil an unzufriedenen Kunden verkraften. Nur weil hier 3- 4 Leute ihre persönlichen schlechten Erfahrungen niederschreiben, wird Shimano nicht in die Insolvenz getrieben!


 
Fast richtig, ich selbst arbeite seit langem in einer Branche die sehr "Fernostlastig" ist. Die dortige Unternehmensphilosophie ist tatsächlich eine andere. Nur lässt sich das nicht 1 zu 1 auf Europa übertragen. So ziemlich alle dieser Hersteller die dies bis heute machen haben laut GfK-Zahlen Verluste an Marktanteilen von über 
50% hinnehmen müssen, einige haben die Geschäftsbereiche völlig eingestellt. Andere haben erkannt das Kundenservice wichtiger ist als der eine oder andere mehr verdiente Dollar, komischerweise haben die erhebliche Zugewinne an Marktanteilen. Eine dieser Firmen ist innerhalb von 10 Jahren von 0 auf Weltmarktführer gestiegen und der Umsatz bzw. die Anzahl der Artikel ist mit Sicherheit nicht geringer als bei Shimano.

Shimano hat hier ganz klar den Vorteil das der Wettbewerb noch nicht so groß ist, aber auch das wird sich ändern, die Mitbewerber schlafen ja auch nicht...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@Jemir
Ich finde den Wettbewerb in dem Bereich ziemlich extrem und sehe das deswegen eher andersrum. Shimano war ja nicht schon immer da und hat sehr viele andere Anbieter verdrängt. 
Rein praktisch gesehen ist das für mich als Kunden doch völlig egal ob ich das über ein Shimano-Service-Center oder direkt mit dem Hersteller abwickele. 
Wenn den das Service-Center gut ist.
Wenn der Händler schlecht ist, wäre natürlich eine Abwicklung über den Hersteller direkt einfacher.
Bei uns hier machen sich ein grosser Hamburger Händler und ein grosser Bremer Händler scharfe Konkurrenz und das läuft für die Kunden ganz hervorragend ab.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Alter Spruch aber zu 100 Prozent wahr.


----------



## Karmoylaner (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hallo
Ich hab selber seit knapp einem jahr ne Beastmaster 300bx spinn und die hat n wurfgewicht von 14-40g was nicht besonders viel ist. aber ich hab damit auch schon Pilker von 60g voll durchgezogen ohne rücksicht und mit dem wissen das die rute schaden nehmen könnte.Ich habe noch keinerlei schaden feststellen können.Das hab ich nicht nur einmal ausnahmsweise gemacht.Ich will mich hier auf keine seite stellen.Aber fakt ist und bleibt das der Händler für jegliche reklamation in diesem falle zuständig ist.Ich hab übrigens vor kurzem ne andere shimano rute gekauft und hab nach kurzer zeit einen fehler an der steckverbindung festgestellt der aber anfangs nicht da war.Ich bin zum händler(hier in norwegen) und habe sofort ne ersatzrute bekommen ohne drum zu fragen.Ich wurde nach vier tagen angerufen vom händler das ich meine rute abholen kann.Als ich gefragt hab ob das service vom händler ist hat er das bestätigt.#6und erklärt denn ein konzern wie shimano wäre es nicht möglich solch einen service zu betreiben dann würden die preise für ne stella wohl auf 1500€ ansteigen und das wollen wir ja nu nicht.

so sollte ein Händler sein.

also kann ich nur sagen das du dir nen guten händler suchen solltest.Ich hätte übrigens auch mein geld zurück bekommen wenn ich gewollt hätte.

:vik:nichts für ungut will damit niemandem was unterstellen.

had det bra

Nils


----------



## tommator (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Ich habe mir eine Fireblood Rolle gekauft. Die hatte eine defekte Rücklaufsperre nachdem ich sie ausgepackt hatte. Der Händler hat sich mit allen Gliedmaßen dagegen gewehrt irgend etwas zu unternehmen.
Shimano hat überhaupt nicht reagiert. Nicht das erste mal. Hat also mit dem Preissegment nichts zu tun sondern scheint Firmenstrategie zu sein.
Bei Daiwa hatte ich mal eine Kaputte Kurbel - war nach einer Woche ausgetauscht.
Für einen Weltkonzern wie Shimano nicht akzeptabel. 
Da es nicht das erste mal war, ziehe ich, für mich jedenfalls Konsequenzen.


----------



## Algon (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



tommator schrieb:


> Der Händler hat sich mit allen Gliedmaßen dagegen gewehrt irgend etwas zu unternehmen.


Du hast den Vertrag mit dem Händler, nicht mit Shimano. Er muß reagieren.




tommator schrieb:


> Shimano hat überhaupt nicht reagiert..


Müssen sie auch nicht, auch wenn andere Hersteller das anders händeln.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



tommator schrieb:


> Der Händler hat sich mit allen Gliedmaßen dagegen gewehrt irgend etwas zu unternehmen.


Wenn er das bei anderen Kunden auch macht, wird die natürliche Marktbereinigung einsetzen und das Problem lösen. Das sind Leute die die Zeit - Stichwort Kundenservice - verschlafen haben. Ich gehe zum Fachhändler, um Service geboten zu bekommen. Dann zahle ich auch gerne einen angemessenen Preis. Bleibt der Service beim Facheinzelhandel auf der Strecke, ist das WWW der große Gewinner. Und der Facheinzelhandel jammert...Und schimpft über alles und jeden. Nur die eigene Nase findet er nicht! Gibt ja einige Beispiel in und um Hamburg. Ein Konzern wie Shimano leistet den Service gegenüber dem Handel. Wobei ich hier keine Details kenne! In der Branche in der ich tätig bin, gibt es vertraglich zugesicherte Gewährleistungspauschalen etc. Evtl. bei Shimano auch? Dann hätte der Händler mit jeder abgelehnten Reklamation bares Geld in der Tasche...Ist nicht langfristig gedacht, aber wenn das Geld knapp ist zählt auch der schnelle Euro! Nur mal ein paar Gedanken von mir. Ich kenne solche "Fachhändler".


----------



## tommator (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

"Müssen sie auch nicht, auch wenn andere Hersteller das anders händeln.

MfG Algon "

Müssen sie wirklich nicht. Jedenfalls bei mir nicht!


----------



## tommator (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass der Händler ein Internethändler war. Zum Glück für mich. Ich hab nämlich einfach zurückgegeben. 
Und jetzt habe ich eine Daiwa.


----------



## Algon (18. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



tommator schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass der Händler ein Internethändler war. Zum Glück für mich. Ich hab nämlich einfach zurückgegeben.
> Und jetzt habe ich eine Daiwa.


 
sorry, dann verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jemir (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Jemir
> Ich finde den Wettbewerb in dem Bereich ziemlich extrem und sehe das deswegen eher andersrum. Shimano war ja nicht schon immer da und hat sehr viele andere Anbieter verdrängt.
> Bei uns hier machen sich ein grosser Hamburger Händler und ein grosser Bremer Händler scharfe Konkurrenz und das läuft für die Kunden ganz hervorragend ab.


 
Und wenn eine Firma wächst, dann muß auch alles an der Firma wachsen und nicht nur die Verkaufsabteilung. So ne Firma wächst nämlich auch schnell mal wieder rückwärts...
Mich als Kunden interessiert nämlich das ich für mein Geld gute Ware kriege. Und wenn der Hersteller nicht auch nen guten Service liefert, dann ist es meine freie Entscheidung das nächste Geld woanders hinzuschaffen. Da interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wer juristisch gesehen mein Vertragspartner ist...
Ist ja nicht so das es keine Alternativen gibt...

Tja, kann nicht jeder in Hamburg wohnen


----------



## Algon (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> nämlich das ich für mein Geld gute Ware kriege. Und wenn der Hersteller nicht auch nen guten Service liefert, dann ist es meine freie Entscheidung das nächste Geld woanders hinzuschaffen. Da interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wer juristisch gesehen mein Vertragspartner ist...


habe mal was am Auto defekt und Fahre damit zum Hersteller. Viel Spaß dabei. Wenn der Händler eine Bearbeitung verweigert kann man das dem Hersteller melden, und gaube mir, dann reagiert der Hersteller und der Händler ruft dich nächsten Tag an.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Tja, kann nicht jeder in Hamburg wohnen



Muss man auch nicht, die Shimano Servicecenter gibts fast Deutschlandweit.

und wenn ich ein Problem habe und keinen vor Ort, bleibt auch noch der Postweg zum Nächstgelegenem.

|kopfkrat Wenn eine Hose,Jacke, Schlüpfer etc als Beispiel vom Kikk,Takko, tralala kaputtgeht...solln sich die Leute da auch an den Chinesischen Hersteller wenden?

:q:q

Gruss


----------



## Algon (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wenn eine Hose,Jacke, Schlüpfer etc als Beispiel vom Kikk,Takko, tralala kaputtgeht...solln sich die Leute da auch an den Chinesischen Hersteller wenden?
> 
> :q:q
> 
> Gruss


 
genau, und dann in deutsch, und sich wundern das keiner antwortet.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*



Algon schrieb:


> genau, und dann in deutsch, und sich wundern das keiner antwortet.:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Obwohl eigentlich die obige Betrachtung bezogen auf Shimano so nicht ganz richtig ist. Da Kikk,Takko etc. im Bezug das gleiche ist wie Shimano selber.

Da auch Kikk und Takko zwar ihre Ware in China nach Vorgaben bei den dortigen Firmen herstellen lassen aber in Deutschland als eigenständige Marke auftreten.

So hat man quasi mit Kikk oder Takko gleich den direkten Ansprechpartner bei etwaigen Garantiefällen wohingegen man bei Shimano den Umweg über den Einzelhändler (also nicht Shimano direkt) gehen muss.

Aber es ging ja auch um die Garantie des HErstellers und sollte man auch nich so eng sehen 

Gruss


----------



## elbpirat (20. November 2009)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

@Jemir: 

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus der Sache geworden? Hast du eine neue Rute oder dein Geld zurück? 

@ all:

Ich verstehe hier die ganze Aufregung nicht. |uhoh:

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr bei einem Händler ein Produkt der Markte xy bestellt und das zu lange mit der Lieferung dauert? Ruft ihr dann auch bei den Herstellern an oder in deren Zentrallagern und fragt nach warum das so lange dauert? |muahah:

Wünsche allen ein sonniges und fschreiches Wochenende... :vik:


----------



## Jemir (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hat Shimano Angst vor Kunden?*

Ist ja nun ein ganzes bissl Zeit vergangen, hatte die Ruten mittlerweile auch bei Shimano eingeschickt. Das defekte Teil wurde erneuert, auf mein dazugehöriges Schreiben bezüglich der nicht gegebenen Artikeleigenschaften wurde in keinster Weise eingegangen. 

Ignozanz und Hochnäsigkeit pur. Für mich ist dieser Sauhaufen gestorben.

Falls jemand die Ruten kaufen will: ebay 160457789096


----------

